# Fake airport surge



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

Every damn morning there’s a surge at MSN for no apparent reason. Sometime between 5:30am-7:00am it will surge even though there will be no flight delays or cancellations and the first flight arrival isn’t until around 9am. There was a red eye that would arrive between 6am-7am for a while in the summer but that hasn’t been the case for a couple months now. I realize it’s a fake surge but I don’t see how this one benefits Uber.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It gets drivers to leave their houses, instead of waiting at home for a ping. 

I’ve had the fake surge in Kilwaukee, not by the airport, though. I don’t pay attention to surge anymore. To me it’s a mirage.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

I’ll pop in the que after I dropped off at MSN to take a smoke break and see if I get an outside ping and thus keep the sticky surge. If I don’t get pinged by the time I’m done smoking I’ll go to one of my usual north side staging areas.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

It sounds like it’s working for you. Bi never sat at the NKE airport, but I was sent to pickup pax when I wasn’t in the Q.

I did wait at GRB airport, but that is too small of an airport.


----------



## Sconnie (Apr 3, 2018)

There’s really no reason to go in the MSN que in the early morning unless you’re just trying to take a quick break. When I do pop in during the early morning there’s usually a couple ants sitting there and they’ll still be sitting there when I leave.


----------

